# HELP ! ! ! Newb no service



## Yacdogg (Jul 27, 2012)

Im not getting service, there is and R by the signal bars (have not bars), and says mobile network not avaible if I try to make a call


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

What carrier would be good to know... what ROM are you running .. stock or what?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yacdogg (Jul 27, 2012)

pageplus, AKOP milestone 6


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

I dont anything about pageplus


----------

